
95% of Top 100 Authors in Computer Science Are Male - 11thEarlOfMar
http://academic.research.microsoft.com/RankList?entitytype=2&topDomainID=2&subDomainID=0&last=0&start=1&end=100
======
gchokov
So what.

~~~
drallison
Intelligence is not gender related, although "intelligence" is hard to define
and measure. Likewise, for authorship skills. Journal articles and citations
are not, necessarily, the ideal measure for creative insight in science and
mathematics.

For male authors to be so dominate suggests that there are other, probably
social, factors at play which limit the success of female computer scientists.
My female scientist friends report that misogyny is a common character trait
of their male colleagues. Your response might be taken as supporting evidence.

In fact, sex differences in intelligence is controversial; Wikipedia has a
nice summary of the various results, conclusions, and refutations:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_intelligenc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_intelligence).
The complexity of measuring and testing intelligence is significant and many
(most? all?) of the studies that have been done are of questionable validity.
Many are meta studies that confuse correlation with causality. (For amusement:
[https://xkcd.com/552/.](https://xkcd.com/552/.))

Anecdotally, I have known many brilliant female scientists who have abandoned
their field simply because of the behavior of male "colleagues" protecting
their turf.

